# HP dv9728ca notebook - xp drivers



## prlecanada (Mar 30, 2008)

could someone please help me find drivers for my new laptop?
vista is crap and i want to install xp.
i need all drivers.
model: hp pavillion dv9728ca
part number: KC357UA#ABC

thank you very much


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi prlecanada! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Can you run the *Everest* and post the results at here :smile:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=uk&product=3653584&dlc=en


----------



## prlecanada (Mar 30, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=uk&product=3653584&dlc=en


these are not drivers that i am lloking for.
i am looking for 
nvidia drivers for the vga
modem drivers
lan drivers
wlan drivers
webcam
etc.
i hope you now understand that i went on hp website before posting here


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
We will need to know what is in this PC.
Please run Everest and post the results (as bhahar84 requested).
This report will help us find the drivers you need.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## prlecanada (Mar 30, 2008)

i have donwloaded everest. once i select hardware report, it generates the report that is way too long for posting here. please advise what do i need to setup and how in everest to post just relevant data here. i am a newbie to this.
thanks.


----------



## prlecanada (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is the short report:

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-04-02
Time 10:01


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC (Mobile)
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name PUKI
User Name pfc
Logon Domain PUKI
Date / Time 2008-04-02 / 10:01

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo T5450, 1666 MHz (10 x 167)
Motherboard Name Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv9700 Notebook PC
Motherboard Chipset Intel Crestline-PM PM965
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Samsung M4 70T2864DZ3-CE6 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Samsung M4 70T2864DZ3-CE6 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type Phoenix (11/12/07)

Display:
Video Adapter GeForce 8400M GS (512 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS (512 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS
Monitor LG Philips LP171WP4-TLB5 [17.1" LCD]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC268 @ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller  Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
IDE Controller Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh MMC Host Controller
IDE Controller Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller
Disk Drive Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00 (250 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 USB Device (3 GB, USB)
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 79493 MB (74278 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 79477 MB (79410 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 79477 MB (79410 MB free)

Total Size 232.8 GB (225.15 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB
Mouse Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

Network:
Primary IP Address 127.0.0.1
Primary MAC Address 00-1B-24-F2-F0-1B
Network Adapter Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Modem Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem

Peripherals:
FireWire Controller Ricoh RL5C832 IEEE1394 Controller (PHY: Ricoh RL5C832)
USB1 Controller Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB2 Controller Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Video Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Hewlett-Packard
DMI BIOS Version F.33
DMI System Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
DMI System Product HP Pavilion dv9700 Notebook PC
DMI System Version Rev 1
DMI System Serial Number CNF7521ZDX
DMI System UUID 434E4637-3532315A-4458001B-24F2F01B
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Quanta
DMI Motherboard Product 30CB
DMI Motherboard Version 79.26
DMI Motherboard Serial Number None
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Quanta
DMI Chassis Version N/A
DMI Chassis Serial Number None
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 
DMI Chassis Type Notebook


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Hewlett-Packard
Version F.33
Release Date 11/12/2007
Size 1024 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, BBS, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Hewlett-Packard
Product HP Pavilion dv9700 Notebook PC
Version Rev 1

Please help. If you need anything else, I will post it here.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*IMPORTANT STEP:*

Download and install this: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

Restart (important) and then follow the next post.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Once the chipset driver is installed and you have restarted, (if you can access the internet) go to Windows update first, and make sure it is fully up to date. This will probably automatically pick up some of the drivers (e.g. network card updates). If you don't have internet access on the laptop, then install the wireless lan driver (below) first, and then go to windows update, and then follow the rest of this.

Then restart again, and go to Device manager, and check which drivers you still need. 

Make sure you only install one piece of hardware at a time and restart after each. If you were being very conservative, i would set a restore point prior to each install.

*Wireless LAN Driver*: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...3&DwnldId=13000&strOSs=44&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng


*Graphics Driver*

For the nvidia driver, you cannot simply go to nvidia and get the drivers as they are for desktop models only. What you need to do is the following:


Download the Driver to your desktop from this page: http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15381

Download the inf file to your desktop from this page: http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15381

Extract the first download to a new folder on your desktop.

Replace the inf in the extracted folder with the file downloaded at 2.

Run the setup programme in the extracted folder.

*Audio driver*: ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R190.exe

*Modem Driver: *http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/public_download/Universal/Windows_SM56_6.12.07_DFV.zip


Once you have done the above, post what drivers you still need. BTW i would suggest saving these in a folder and when we are finished burning them onto a cd or similar, so you have them next time you wish to reinstall XP.


----------



## vladig (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get the XP drivers for nVidia 8600M GS (HP dv9843cl)?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi vladig. Did you try to install this driver:

*Forceware XP 169.21*

If the driver still not working, try to create a new thread and post the computer specification there like *prlecanada* post on this thread so we can guide you through :smile:


----------



## vladig (May 10, 2008)

No, I haven't try it. The reason is that HP tweaks the original drivers, so when I let Nvidia site to look for drivers on my computer the answer was 
"check with HP" :-(.

I've posted a separate thread but it looks loke noone has read it yet. My computer is very much like the one in this thread and the only difference is the video card.

Thanks for the willingness to help


----------

